# Jumping on glass door



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I've heard about people using a doorbell their dog could ring to come in. maybe you could try to teach him something like that?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'll be interested in an answer to this problem too. Didn't we discover that Jester and Biscuit were related? I think this problem must be in the genes:uhoh: . Biscuit does the exact same thing and he really enjoys himself while he's doing it...it goes this way--stand up to full height against the glass of the door...smile really big...now do this---scratchscratchscratchsratchscratchscratchscratchscratchscratchscratch---does this sound familiar to you? :doh: . I won't answer the door when he does it when he is outside but he also does it when I come home from being out. As soon as he hears the car door shut I can hear him scratching on the kitchen door window. Now before I open to go in I give him a handsignal to get down at the same time that I do a 'Dog Whisperer' _"schtttt"_ and hopefully he will *eventually* see thatit's not something that I want him to do.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Stop opening the door when he does it.

Always remember that dogs do what works. If jumping up makes you come open the door, he'll keep jumping up.

At my house, if a dog jumps on the glass door, I get up and close the drapes so he can't see in. That usually fixes it. If not, once the drapes are drawn, if the jumping continues, I go whack the glass to make a loud noise designed to startle the jumping dog and jump-start the non-jumping time.

You want about two mins to pass during which time the dog is NOT jumping before you let him in. Otherwise he'll assocaite the jumping with you opening the door.

-Stephanie


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I'll be interested in an answer to this problem too. Didn't we discover that Jester and Biscuit were related? I think this problem must be in the genes:uhoh: . Biscuit does the exact same thing and he really enjoys himself while he's doing it...it goes this way--stand up to full height against the glass of the door...smile really big...now do this---scratchscratchscratchsratchscratchscratchscratchscratchscratchscratch---does this sound familiar to you? :doh: . I won't answer the door when he does it when he is outside but he also does it when I come home from being out. As soon as he hears the car door shut I can hear him scratching on the kitchen door window. Now before I open to go in I give him a handsignal to get down at the same time that I do a 'Dog Whisperer' _"schtttt"_ and hopefully he will *eventually* see thatit's not something that I want him to do.


 
Yup...they're related alright...scratchscrathscrathscrath...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Stop opening the door when he does it.
> 
> Always remember that dogs do what works. If jumping up makes you come open the door, he'll keep jumping up.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Stephanie...I know that I am reinforcing the behavior by letting him in. I don't have any covering on the door so I can't hide. I realize I have some work to do with him to nip this in the bud.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I had that problem with a couple of foster dogs, we have glass on the top half of the door. I had to cover the window also to make them stop.

If you have been training him with hand signals, see if he will respond to the sit or down hand motion.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

you could cut his legs off.... :gotme: He can't jump that way.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

FlyingQuizini said:


> At my house, if a dog jumps on the glass door, I get up and close the drapes so he can't see in. That usually fixes it.
> -Stephanie


Jack has a habit that was cute at first but gets to be annoying since he does it at the window where I sit at the computer. He is just tall enough so that if he stands on his hind feet he can peek in the window and I can't help but laugh when I see his face peeping thru the corner of the window. I have been closing the blinds on him to discourage it but then he goes to a different window.

This is next to my computer:




This one isn't really showing up (not sure why) but that white spot on the window is his eye ball reflection:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

<<Thanks Stephanie...I know that I am reinforcing the behavior by letting him in. I don't have any covering on the door so I can't hide. I realize I have some work to do with him to nip this in the bud.>>

You could tack a sheet up over the window if it doesn't have drapes. Or you just storm out of the room. 

Inconvenient? Yes. But at least it's not rewarding a behavior that you don't like.

-Steph


----------

